# Knocker Rig



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Planning on taking my kids out to catch a few snapper this weekend. I was thinking about trying a knocker rig. Never used it before always a carolina rig. What do you guys (and gals) think?


----------



## redfish999 (May 13, 2015)

*knocker*

I have no opinion re; knocker rigs...... will you describe one???


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i use a carolina with a 5oz weight pending current maybe a 10-12, circle hook on a 6 foot leader, clear mono all the way. snapper are leader shy.

jack


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I prefer knocker rigs for snapper, especially if I'm in water less than 120'. I catch more of my larger snapper on them and with lighter tackle. I also use smaller weights than most, usually 1/4-1oz at the heaviest.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

redfish999 said:


> I have no opinion re; knocker rigs...... will you describe one???


Weight goes down to the hook. Doesn't stop at a swivel like the Carolina rig.


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Here is a picture.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

ironman said:


> Here is a picture.


Lol, I like that pic. You know who tied that?


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Lol, I like that pic. You know who tied that?


 The famous Chris V??????
Is that what they call Snelling? Never mastered that. So do you usually use a bead or not? I've always heard that the bead protects th line/knot from abraision by the sinker.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

No bead unless you use above 2oz. Yes, that is a snell knot.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Chris V said:


> I prefer knocker rigs for snapper, especially if I'm in water less than 120'. I catch more of my larger snapper on them and with lighter tackle. I also use smaller weights than most, usually 1/4-1oz at the heaviest.


Just wondering how you get that thing down to 100 with a ripping tide. I am always open to learning a new fishing trick.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm no pro but I do like a knocker rig for snaps. I've caught my biggest on one....coincidence I don't know but try and see for yourself


----------



## wmflyfisher (Jan 17, 2008)

I too have used it with success but it's been a while. Do you guys use live bait with the knocker?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I always catch the biggest snapper in the boat when I put a rod on the rocket launcher on the tower with a duster with a frozen cig, drifting. The sister is about 50 foot back but sinks. Then when I'm off the spot, it trolls behind me get up on the spot again. That teaser seems to alway get the good one of the day


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Knocker rig for snapper BUT it can be a little difficult for newer anglers to get the ang of dropping it if the current is moving. Saying that you dont have to drop it far, bigger snapper are always up higher. I like to use live bait especially with a knocker rig. I hook them in the anal fin so they are constantly try to swim away from the weight and it drives the fish crazy. 

Like Chris said, you dont need much weight though I have gone up up to 2-3oz before but prefer 1oz or less. 

It also works great with a big chunk of bobo for bait.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

2RC's II said:


> Just wondering how you get that thing down to 100 with a ripping tide. I am always open to learning a new fishing trick.


If your anchored up take your pole to the front of the boat and toss it towards your anchor line into the current let some line out and it will sink walk back to the back of the boat while still letting line out the current will help it sink. If you are on a good spot your bait should get waxed before it makes it behind the boat. Also if the fish are shy drop to a smaller leader weight I will drop down to 40# if the fish won't hit.

If drift fishing same concept find out which way the current is running and toss your bait into it and let it come back to the boat you can also use your motor to stay with your bait.

If you want to catch a big snapper get a Bonito filet it and cut each filet into 2 strips cut down the blood line, leave them long and hook 1 end of the filet 1 time toss into the current and hold on tight.

I use circle hook jig heads 3/4oz instead of the knocker rig.
Good luck and tight lines


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Gotcha. Thanks. We hardly ever anchor so it should be a bit easier to follow your second tip.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Knocker rig for snapper BUT it can be a little difficult for newer anglers to get the ang of dropping it if the current is moving. Saying that you dont have to drop it far, bigger snapper are always up higher. I like to use live bait especially with a knocker rig. I hook them in the anal fin so they are constantly try to swim away from the weight and it drives the fish crazy.
> 
> Like Chris said, you dont need much weight though I have gone up up to 2-3oz before but prefer 1oz or less.
> 
> It also works great with a big chunk of bobo for bait.


++1 

My go to for bigger snapper up in the water column - snelled owner 7/0 mutu ight wire circle (the wire gauge onthe 7/0 is pretty thick) on 50 to 80 lb mono leader and a 1/4 oz - to 1/2 oz slip lead knocker rig. 

Live bait or whole or 1/2 mackerel. (hard tails or big cigs sometimes will not work with this set up as there is not enough lead to let them sink

For newbies - I have had them hold the rod in free spool and strip line out for them - let it pile up on the surface - and tell them when it 'zooms' down - engage and reel ! 

With a dead current - and shallow water (60 ft or less) you can go with no lead at all


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone who responded. I misinterpreted the 100'. I understand the concept is similar to free lining or flat lining for King and such. I thought there was a secret to getting a 1/4 oz lead to 100'. But it sounds very intriguing. I will try it tomorrow on my last trip of Federal.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

ironman said:


> The famous Chris V??????
> Is that what they call Snelling? Never mastered that. So do you usually use a bead or not? I've always heard that the bead protects th line/knot from abraision by the sinker.


The bead is also used to prevent the knot from getting stuck inside the weight so the weight can move freely.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

I never use a bead. I am used to fishing for bead/leader weary fish so that has to do a lot with it. I usually do a knocker or have 3-5 feet of 80# leader and the weight(1 oz for every 10 feet) above the swivel. 
I use the same knot as shown. Super easy to tie and you cant do it wrong. run the line though the eye/wrap the rest of line around the line and hook shank 5-7 times/run the other end line through the line and it knots/ties itself. The more pressure the tighter it gets. 
I made about 2-300 of these on a deployment. If I can start to get quality leader and hooks Im going to start selling them. Right now buying my supplies at Wally world or bait shops it is costing me about $2 per rig. I have found some Japanese suppliers who have quality stuff without the inflated US prices. 

I seem to have better luck with the weight above the swivel.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

love it for big fish up near the surface.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I haven't noticed RS being leader shy. The biggest RS consistently caught are on a live bait flat lined off the back of the boat. I use a bait runner reel for this, bait up,toss it out, go on about bottom fishing and wait for the bite. You never know what you will hook up with sometimes it's a surprise. I use about a 4 foot mono leader#125 under the swivel. Bottom bumping for RS live bait is best but they will eat anything. I caught one decent size on a KFC chicken leg so they aren't all that finicky.


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Kim your back or I missed something there was a post about where you went glad to see you back. I caught a Cobia doing the same thing 3 weeks ago.


----------

